
Compiling Python Code - kingsidharth
http://effbot.org/zone/python-compile.htm
======
baddox
This article is from 2003, and most of the external links are pointing to
parked domains.

~~~
kingsidharth
I was wondering if I someone has latest link to similar resources.

~~~
sharjeel
I was looking for some related just yesterday and, apart from Py2EXE, found
these two interesting projects:

ShedSkin: <http://shed-skin.blogspot.com/> \- A restricted Python-to-C++
compiler.

Cython: <http://cython.org/> \- A super-set of Python language for writing C
extensions.

~~~
dkersten
I've successfully used Cython to speed up Python code in the past(1) and a
friend has used it for BCI projects.

1: runtime went from 2.5 hours to 20 minutes, but then I redesigned the
algorithm, taking a few shortcuts I didnt know I could take when I wrote the
first version and then runtime was down to maybe five minutes in pure python.

------
davvid
Getting git-cola <http://cola.tuxfamily.org/> to snow leopard users has been
tricky business. OS X is kinda like gentoo, but with more portability issues
;-) (I kid, I kid!) I don't know if I should use brew, fink, macports, etc.
and if I did know, would my choice affect my users too?

py2app worked on leopard but doesn't work on snow leopard anymore. That was a
bummer. The only available option is to compile it all myself and provide a
separate installer just for Qt and PyQt4. I haven't gotten around to doing
that yet ;-) but will do so soon.

Overall that will be better than py2app because using py2app meant having 40MB
.app bundles. Providing a separate installer means I can ship small ~1MB
installers that contain just cola and nothing else.

That said, I've never been satisfied with packaging on OS X. OTOH, maybe
everyone has settled on something (brew?) and I haven't gotten the memo.

~~~
IgorPartola
Having a packaging system at the core of the OS distribution has some great
benefits. When a new Mac OS X comes out, don't you just hate having to wait
for DVDs from Apple or making a trip to the Apple store? A packaging system
would allow you to do a live upgrade as soon as the new version is out. (Note:
I am fully aware that a package system is not necessary for this but think it
is the most elegant solution for this problem). The other matter is of course
software installation and upgrades. There is no reason in today's day and age
for you to remember that Photoshop comes from adobe.com or wait for their DVDs
by mail. Most applications can quit adding new version checkers too: why
bother when the package system does it for you? Lastly, the package manager
could also handle payments. Why bother building your own solution when a
central one exists (or would exist)?

~~~
revicon
Probably because if I'm adobe, I make money off people buying new versions of
my software and I don't want to rely on some packaging system I don't have
full control over to push people to upgrade. I want to be able to upsell the
hell out of my users right from within my app.

